# CBD oil



## PawelM (Sep 2, 2020)

Who uses CBD oil for anxiety? Any advice, please.


----------



## ralphbsz (Sep 2, 2020)

In a computer forum, this is off topic. In my (not at all humble) opinion, too off-topic even for the off-topic part. It's not a bad question, and I know there are lots of people who aren't just interested in the answer, but the answer can be seriously important to them (I have family that has serious psychiatric issues which require treatment), but this is not the place.

Now, if you had asked "does your graphics resolution improve when you rub your CPU with CBD oil", that would be on-topic. Although the reply it would bring up is likely: "Whatever that guy is smoking, I want some." Cue to the famous Estelle Reiner line from "When Harry met Sally".


----------



## Crivens (Sep 2, 2020)

ralphbsz said:


> Now, if you had asked "does your graphics resolution improve when you rub your CPU with CBD oil", that would be on-topic.


When you do that, and start your hard core game, it will evaporate and improve the graphics effects. But maybe not the resolution.

@op, this really is way off topic. Maybe someone will drop you a P.M. but answering directly might put us into the drug advocating bin of some police jurisdiction. You can't think too silly for some laws to be even worse (see dumblaws.com for references).

Therefore, this needs to be closed now. Sorry.
But please go for direct messages.


----------

